# Pioneer Elite VSX-72TXV Firmware



## Mahidoodi (Jan 27, 2010)

I just joined this forum and I am looking for the firmware for the above referenced receiver. I called Pioneer and they refered me to an authorized dealer. But to avoid taking my connections down I was wondering if the firmware is available and can be installed by the user (me). 
I was told that this firmware will fix the problem of connecting a Blu-Ray to the TV through this receiver. I know it is the handshking issue and HDCP and I was hoping that this firmware will fix it. 

I am sorry if this was asked before but I could not find it through my search and thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Mahidoodi said:


> I just joined this forum and I am looking for the firmware for the above referenced receiver. I called Pioneer and they refered me to an authorized dealer. But to avoid taking my connections down I was wondering if the firmware is available and can be installed by the user (me).
> I was told that this firmware will fix the problem of connecting a Blu-Ray to the TV through this receiver. I know it is the handshking issue and HDCP and I was hoping that this firmware will fix it.
> 
> I am sorry if this was asked before but I could not find it through my search and thanks in advance for your response.


Go to the dealer. You don't want to do this wrong. I understand it's a pain, but that's life.


----------



## sdg37 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if you had the dealer install the firmware yet. I just hooked up a blueray to my vsx-72txv via HDMI and I get nothing however if I play a regular dvd in it, it plays the dvd just fine. Was wondering if you had any other insight as to getting the firmware in the receiver.


----------



## richlove (Feb 12, 2011)

I just purchased a Sony Blu-Ray player BDP BX57 and I get no video, only sound using the HDMI port on my Pioneer VSX-72TXV. If I connect the Blu-ray player directly to my TV, it works.

I would like to know if the firmware update for the pioneer receiver will fix that problem.
Everything I have read about the firmware update says it fixes a problem when the input is component and the output is HDMI. But I am only using HDMI in and out.

Rich


----------



## sdg37 (Feb 6, 2011)

I called pioneer support and was informed that the vsx-7txv's hdmi processor can not process 1080p as there was no such thing as 1080p when this receiver was manufactured. Unfortunately they told me there was no fix. Sorry


----------



## richlove (Feb 12, 2011)

sdg37 said:


> I called pioneer support and was informed that the vsx-7txv's hdmi processor can not process 1080p as there was no such thing as 1080p when this receiver was manufactured. Unfortunately they told me there was no fix. Sorry


Hmmm... So 1080P might be the problem???
That does not make sense because my Sony BDP-S1 blu-ray player outputs 1080P and works just fine with the Pioneer Elite VSX-72TXV
(the Sony BDP-S1 was the original blu-ray player from Sony and is THX certified)

But the new Sony BDP-S570 blu-ray player does not work (audio but no video)


----------



## richlove (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I take that back. You are correct. 1080P is the problem.
My Sony BDP-S1 was set to output 1080i and works.
When I changed it to 1080P, the video went away (black screen)

I wonder if the newer Sony Blu-ray players have an option to output in 1080i ?


----------



## richlove (Feb 12, 2011)

I set up the Sony S570 blu-ray player to output 1080i and it still does not work.
Works with my Sony TV but not thru the Pioneer receiver.
This is making me crazy


----------



## inablaze (Nov 19, 2019)

richlove said:


> I set up the Sony S570 blu-ray player to output 1080i and it still does not work.
> Works with my Sony TV but not thru the Pioneer receiver.
> This is making me crazy


This is from the Pioneer websit
_*HDMI connection may not allow transmission of copyright material depending on the capability of the signal source. Click here for alternative connection options._


----------

